# estradas e trilhos



## William Stein

Do you think this means "roads and trails" or "roads and railroad tracks" or...?

Um aeroporto está situado aproximadamente a 5 Km a sul da cidade de Cabinda Cerca de 400 Km de estradas e trilhos existem no enclave, mas continua-se a não saber quais dessas estradas e trilhos poderão ser utilizados na estação das chuvas.


----------



## englishmania

roads and trails


----------



## marta12

Eu escolheria "trails", porque penso que "tracks" pressupõe paralelas, mas posso estar enganada.


----------



## mglenadel

Eu diria que são "roads and railroad tracks". Não faz nenhum sentido se listar trilhas de mato ("trails") em relação a um aeroporto.


----------



## englishmania

_Railroad tracks_ não são linhas de comboio? Nunca usei "trilho" para designar isso (é Pt do Brasil?) - posso estar enganada.


----------



## uchi.m

englishmania said:


> _Railroad tracks_ não são linhas de comboio?


 linhas de comboio/de trem, ou trilhos


----------



## englishmania

Ah então no Brasil diz-se _trilhos_ também. Agora percebo a pergunta. Eu não uso "trilhos" nesse sentido.


----------



## mglenadel

Cabinda é na África, mas lá há muitas empreiteiras brasileiras executando obras de infraestrutura.


----------



## englishmania

O que queria dizer é que, se o texto está escrito em Pt do Brasil, mesmo não sendo lá o aeroporto, faz mais sentido referir-se a "railroad tracks"/faz sentido haver essa dúvida. Eu, como portuguesa, não chamo às linhas férreas "trilhos", por isso respondi "trails" sem hesitar.


----------



## Carfer

mglenadel said:


> Eu diria que são "roads and railroad tracks". Não faz nenhum sentido se listar trilhas de mato ("trails") em relação a um aeroporto.



Está fora de questão qualquer significado ferroviário. Em Cabinda não há comboios. Eu diria '_trails_' ou '_tracks_' porque não tenho grande dúvida de que '_trilhos_' significa aqui 'caminhos de terra batida'. Também não tem que ver com o aeroporto. O que o texto diz é que em Cabinda há um aeroporto mais 400km de estradas e trilhos.


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> Está fora de questão qualquer significado ferroviário. Em Cabinda não há comboios. Eu diria '_trails_' ou '_tracks_' porque não tenho grande dúvida de que '_trilhos_' significa aqui 'caminhos de terra batida'. Também não tem que ver com o aeroporto. O que o texto diz é que em Cabinda há um aeroporto mais 400km de estradas e trilhos.


Então, ao que vocês de Portugal chamam de trilhos, aqui chamamos de *trilhas*.


----------



## William Stein

I justed looked up the Wikidpedia article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_in_Angola and I'm more confused than ever, because my text says 400 km in total (on second thought -- I added this later -- Carfer must be right if there are no railroad tracks in Cabinda):

The Wiki article says

Highways
_total:_ 52,429 km

_paved:_ 5,349 km
_unpaved:_ 46,080 km (2001)

*Railways*


Main article: Rail transport in Angola

There are three separate railway lines in Angola:

Luanda Railway (northern)
Benguela Railway (central)
Moçâmedes Railway (southern)
*Highways*


----------



## uchi.m

In fact, there's no extensive railroad network in Cabinda province.


----------



## William Stein

That's interesting, so there's still no definite answer. What about this part?:  mas continua-se a não saber quais dessas estradas e trilhos poderão ser utilizados na estação das chuvas. It sounds like paved and unpaved roads would be more likely to be unusable in the rainy season, but maybe even a railroad track could get washed away in Angola.


----------



## uchi.m

William Stein said:


> That's interesting, so there's still no definite answer. What about this part?:  mas continua-se a não saber quais dessas estradas e trilhos poderão ser utilizados na estação das chuvas. It sounds like paved and unpaved roads would be more likely to be unusable in the rainy season, but maybe even a railroad track could get washed away in Angola.


You're not serious, are you?  The Portuguese pals are right, it refers to the roads.


----------



## marta12

Tal como o Carfer já referiu, trilhos em PTE, quer dizer caminhos e na região de Cabinda e não só, normalmente querem dizer "picadas", ou caminhos de terra batida.
Parece-me que o William quer passar do português para o inglês, ou será que é o contrário? é que pelas vossas sugestões já não percebo qual era a pergunta.


----------



## William Stein

Hi Marta, 

No, they understood. I just didn't know whether the correct translation was "roads and railroad tracks"  or "roads and trails (or paved and unpaved roads)" , and it was a bit complicated but we figured it was paved and unpaved roads.


----------



## Carfer

William Stein said:


> I justed looked up the Wikidpedia article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_in_Angola and I'm more confused than ever, because my text says 400 km in total (on second thought -- I added this later -- Carfer must be right if there are no railroad tracks in Cabinda):





uchi.m said:


> In fact, there's no extensive railroad network in Cabinda province.



Não há caminho de ferro algum, nem pequeno nem grande. O mais próximo é o C.F. Congo-Océan, que vai de Ponta Negra a Brazaville e que corre, no seu percurso inicial, paralelamente à fronteira norte do enclave de Cabinda, mas sempre em território da República do Congo (Brazaville). É o Congo-Océan que figura no mapa do uchi, no território da província angolana não há efectivamente nenhum. A razão dos 400km de estradas é fácil de explicar: o enclave (ou exclave, se preferirem) é pequeno, cerca de 7.000 km2, e, além disso, essencialmente floresta tropical. Vive do petróleo, explorado em offshore, e da exploração florestal. A população é pequena (à volta de 300.000 pessoas) e dificilmente justificaria a construção de uma ferrovia. O terreno, aliás, é pouco propício, basta dizer que o próprio Congo-Océan, logo ao lado, tem um um triste record de vítimas da sua construção. Calculam-se que morreram mais de 30.000 trabalhadores durante a dúzia de anos que levaram a construir os seus pouco mais de 500km de extensão. Os trilhos (ou trilhas, que também dizemos) são, seguramente, caminhos da mata, provavelmente _'picadas_'.


----------

